# Squirrel pointer



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

She is ready for the season to start. Been going nuts all morning. And yes, she really does point squirrels and birds, but chases bunnies.


----------



## DanP (Mar 1, 2005)

Fur, Feather and Waterfowl! Added a 2nd one a month ago


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I need another too. We need to talk.


----------



## shotgun12 (Jul 19, 2005)

well we have loads over here,we can shoot them all year round.


----------



## Crappietime (Jan 1, 2014)

ESOX said:


> She is ready for the season to start. Been going nuts all morning. And yes, she really does point squirrels and birds, but chases bunnies.
> View attachment 265503


What kind of dog is that? Very good looking dog.. just what I need.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Crappietime said:


> What kind of dog is that? Very good looking dog.. just what I need.


She is a Large Munsterlander. There are at least three members here with them. They are awesome dogs, eager to please and easy to live with.


----------



## Crappietime (Jan 1, 2014)

ESOX said:


> She is a Large Munsterlander. There are at least three members here with them. They are awesome dogs, eager to please and easy to live with.


Thank you. Doing a little research and finding that this breed carries a great reputation. Did you buy from a michigan breeder? Were the prices comparable to lab puppies or gsp pups? Any information would be greatly appreciated thanks in advance


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

They are expensive, (at least to me, I usually hear prices around $1500) and worth every dime. Breeder I got her from is out of breeding them now. There is a national organization that I am sure an put you in touch with a litter. 
I have had a lot of dogs and a lot of breeds the past almost 60 years, and she is easily the best dog I have ever had. I have never loved a dog the way I love this girl. I am going to pick her up a munsterlander pal in the next year or so.


----------



## DanP (Mar 1, 2005)

Club is Large Munsterlander of America. I believe largemunsterlander.org . There are a couple of breeders in Michigan. This dog is well respected outwest. My older LM is 10.5 years and have used her on birds - upland and ducks plus rabbits without missing a beat. Added a 2nd in mid July. This time around I never looked at another option and do not think I will in the future. Below is a photo of the new pup, we were working on water work a couple of weeks ago at 3.5 months.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

You guys are having me re-think my beagle replacement.

Do they bark on a rabbits trail?


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

FREEPOP said:


> You guys are having me re-think my beagle replacement.
> 
> Do they bark on a rabbits trail?


Mine doesn't bark when trailing, and all too frequently she brings the rabbit back with no shot fired. Munsterlanders are long legged and fast.....
I spend a lot of time with my little shadow. (Like almost every second I'm not at work) but I haven't put as much time into training as I would like. Which is too bad because she is very trainable. I just told her not to and she quit chasing deer.........seriously. She took off after one once, I yelled "NO!" and she turned around and came back. Never chased one again, she just stands there and watches them..


----------

